# New UK Statutory Residency Test



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An article about the Statutory Residency Test being introduced by the UK government on 6th April this year. This is relevant not only to Brits, but also to anyone who has lived in the UK, or may move there.

Information on the new UK Statutory Residency Test | Financialuae's Blog

-


----------

